# Smoke question



## redrocker65200 (Aug 21, 2018)

Greeting to all.  Been away for a while, but thought I would come by and see what's up.  Was reading some of the posts regarding smoke color and it made me think a bit.  I have a Propane smoker and use chunk wood from a bag purchased at my local hardware store.  It is for smoking.  I run the top and side vents pretty much wide open.  The question is, I usually see a more whitish smoke coming from the smoker until the wood is just about done.  Then, I start to see the blue smoke and smell the sweetness everybody is talking about.  How can I get that blue sweet smelling smoke all the time?  Less wood, close the vents a bit?  Looking for any and all suggestions.  

Thanks, and sorry I have been away, Life happens.  

RR


----------



## mike243 (Aug 21, 2018)

The white is moisture imo and not much you can do about it though stick burners put wood on top of the fire box to heat and drive out moisture to help with TBS


----------



## mike243 (Aug 21, 2018)

Also remember you are driving moisture out of the meat and you get steam from that also and the longer you cook the less steam will be vented


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 21, 2018)

Cool.  Thanks.   The wood should be dry though, it is store bought in small plastic bags.  Cannot remember the brand, but it is smoke wood.  Would a full water pan have anything to do with it?  Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2018)

Yup the water pan could play a part. Closing vents could insufficient burn and give creosote. If you are happy with your results why change anything. 

Warren


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 21, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup the water pan could play a part. Closing vents could insufficient burn and give creosote. If you are happy with your results why change anything.
> 
> Warren


Very true sir.  I just noticed as the wood burns up, I see the blue more and smell the sweet smell.  So I thought I might be doing something wrong.  I am going to do pulled pork when I can get a day off.  LOL.   Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it.


----------

